# how about a bald eagle?



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

wow! :shock: thats amazing!


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks, I've always been proud of that one


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

that is stunning!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

That is absolutely fantastic! Well done!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah, well done!


----------



## rachiesmif (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool. That beak looks sharp! Nice shading. And those feathers are awesome! 

Rachelx


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh wicked, I luv Bald Eagles  Very nice how you've got the feathers looking good
Well Done


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

HOLY COW!!!!!!!!! THIS IS SO GOOD!!! my brother would freak out *he loves the bald eagle*. great texture and everything!!! :shock:


----------

